# Druckdialog - Button abfangen



## stummal (27. Juli 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe einen eigenen Menüeintrag erstellt der es möglich machen soll mehrere Dokumente zu drucken.
Wenn der User diesen Eintrag wählt rufe ich den Druckdialog mit 
Application.Dialogs(xlDialogPrint).Show 
auf und möchte dann, dass wenn der User OK drückt mein Makro aufgerufen wird dass dann auch die restlichen Files im aktuellen Ordner mit den gewählten Einstellungen ausdruckt.

Ich weiß aber nicht, wie ich erfahre wann der User OK gedrückt hat..
Hätte wer eine Ahnung!


LG, Tanja


----------



## Orakel (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo Tanja,

Du kanst ganz einfach prüfen ob OK oder Abbrechen gedrückt wurde:


```
If Application.Dialogs(xlDialogPrint).Show Then
    MsgBox "User hat Dokument gedruckt"
Else
    MsgBox "User hat Abbruch gedrückt"
End If
```

Aber damit fängst Du den Druck für das aktuelle Dokument nicht ab. Das wird sofort gedruckt.

Kleine Anmerkung aus der Online Hilfe:


> Diese Methode gibt für integrierte Dialogfelder den Wert True zurück, wenn auf OK geklickt wird, oder den Wert False, wenn auf "Abbrechen" geklickt wird.



Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## stummal (27. Juli 2005)

Hi!
Erst mal danke für die Hilfe!

Aber leider funktioniert das irgendwie so nicht.. ich bekomme bei der If einen Fehler:
"Runtime error 438: Object doesn't support this property or method"

LG, Tanja


----------



## Orakel (27. Juli 2005)

Upps, mein Fehler

das kommt davon, wenn man aus dem Kopf codet.

Muss natürlich heisen: 

*If Application.Dialogs(xlDialogPrint).Show Then*

Sorry für den Stress
Das Orakel


----------



## stummal (27. Juli 2005)

super! danke!! 

LG, Tanja


----------

